# Dimmer pack with Xmas lights help pls. Noob overwhelmed



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

So I would like to do a small light show for Xmas next year and use dimmer packs so I can also use them for bands.

I was told I want this dimmer pack by someone on thediyc forum .

Products » DMX-4 LED | CHAUVET® Lighting

Did they say that because of this line _This fixture is optimized for use with small LED fixtures to prevent ghosting and flickering_ ... And does it matter if you ran incan Xmas lights of of that ?

Also Does it matter if I use that dimmer ? I've been reading and reading and I think I understand you can use about any dimmer with incans and leds if you use a dummy load like this little thing . 

Elation LED DUMMY Pro Lighting Dummy Load AC Plug - LED DUMMY

I've read and read and read and just can't seem to find the info I need and my brain is about it melt I think...
Basically what shoe box dimmers can I use to run led and incan xmas lights.
And if you have done this suggest a dimmer.
But if anyone has time to play help the noob I would be thankful.


----------



## Les (Dec 22, 2012)

If you intend on dimming LED Christmas lights, you need a dimmer. If you simply want to chase the strings (you can't chase the individual circuits without a lot of complicated rewiring), you can just use a DMX relay pack (on/off only). It appears that the DMX-4 is a relay/dimmer pack, so you could presumably switch between relay or dimming (and hopefully it's a true relay pack which wouldn't allow ghosting). You should only really experience problems if you're trying to run the lights at low levels -- the incandescent lights could give you issues as well if the total load per channel is say, below 60 watts.

You also need a DMX controller - either a console or PC based, but I assume you have that. 

I don't know much about the DMX-4, but it's hard to imagine it being any better than others on the market. Of course, with the way marketing is, they could have added that line with the fine print being "in relay mode only". Not sure what the person who mentioned the pack's experience level was with the product, but I doubt it's any better or worse than the others on the market (other than having relay-only capabilities).


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Les , and wow you all are fast...

So basically let me see if I understand ... I'm wanting a dimmer pack not a relay I know that cause I do want to dim.
I figured I could get a usb dongle and use freestyler or vixen or couldn't until you get those just use music mode on the dimmer to at least make them dance to music , like in this video ? 

X-mas tree music synch - Pink Floyd - YouTube

> Uploaded on Dec 21, 2007
> My effort to make the Christmas tree a little more interesting. These are standard (cheap) X-mas lights sets (200 bulbs per color) plugged into a DMX-capable chaser/dimmer pack. In this video, it is synchronized to Pink Floyd's "Money" using the built-in mic & a chase mode.



But let me ask this in a way noob understands and see if I gotchas .

About any dimmer pack will do cause none are made just for tiny power leds , like one of these would maybe do .
Eliminator Lighting ED15 4 Channel DMX Dimmer Pack | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH

I'll need a dummy load ... Can i use these ? American DJ LED Dummy | Musician's Friend
or do I need to do the thing you mentioned with a 75watt ? 


But I think I got it... I've read so much on this the last week tho I'm about to flake lol ... And thank you so much for your time and fast reply.
And if there is anything you don't think I'm getting please correct me.


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

That video of the guy using a dimmer in sound mode and then in his other vids using a DMX operator controller to control his regular xmas lights on his tree is what sparked me wanting to do this . Cause it looks so easy the way it's described in that video.


----------



## Les (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure thing! I edited my post above because I misread the original post, so you may want to take another look. 

Any ghost load should work. I think the minimum threshold is 60 watts, but maybe Chauvet has added a little something to the DMX-4 pack, deeming it useful for LED strings. You could always go without the dummy load and add a regular bulb as I mentioned (if needed) - even a blacklight bulb since they give off so little light yet suck 60-75w of power. Just be sure to keep it somewhere safe and away from combustibles. That goes for the dummy loads you linked to as well -- they can get hot. 

The Eliminator pack should work too. I haven't had a chance to look at it, but they're all basically the same. That said, it may be less tolerant of the low power draw of LEDs. I'm not sure how effective Chauvet's system is but at least you can return it if it doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

So in short you think I got it heheh , and I can either try the chauvet and see if it really does what I was told for 135$ and may still need a dummy load , or buy a cheaper dimmer and know going in I will most likely need a dummy ...
There's no way that I buy a dimmer and it's over powered is there ? and like fries stuff ? or am I over worrying ?

*But I thank you so much Les , I've been hunting someone to talk me through this in layman's terms for weeks.*


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

You did spark another question with your edit of that first reply tho ... When you said

> It appears that the DMX-4 is a relay/dimmer pack, so you could presumably switch between relay or dimming (and hopefully it's a true relay pack which wouldn't allow ghosting).



So does that mean all the other dimmer packs I see like the eliminator and others that just say dimmer pack in the title don't relay ?
or is a Relay pack just for on off , and a dimmer pack dims and also does on off they are just taking for granted you know that.
Now im corn fused on this issue heheh
Great I've stumbled into a hole different question ... My bad .


----------



## len (Dec 22, 2012)

Elwayish said:


> You did spark another question with your edit of that first reply tho ... When you said
> 
> So does that mean all the other dimmer packs I see like the eliminator and others that just say dimmer pack in the title don't relay ?



No, it just means that the whoever wrote the ad copy for that product targeted it more as a dimmer than as a relay. But that doesn't mean it can be a relay, either. 

IMO, decide what features you want, make a list, then find the product that meets that need. And there are plenty more products than Elation, Chauvet, and Eliminator. 

Want one dimmer that can handle a bunch of different strings of lights? Here's one with 24 channels Doug Fleenor Design - 24 Channel DMX Dimmer

These are good Dimmers > Entertainment Lighting > Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products

and these Lightronics Lighting Control - Portable Dimmers - AS Series AS62D


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

len said:


> No, it just means that the whoever wrote the ad copy for that product targeted it more as a dimmer than as a relay. But that doesn't mean it can be a relay, either.
> 
> IMO, decide what features you want, make a list, then find the product that meets that need. And there are plenty more products than Elation, Chauvet, and Eliminator.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the suggestions ... I will totally look into those ....
I also just noticed I don't think the Chauvet has a mic for music mode .
I would like that option to at least have the lights sync to music for songs I don't build a sequence for... But I guess if you used freestyler and it's sound to light option you don't really need a built in mic if you have a usb/dmx dongle...


----------



## n1ist (Dec 22, 2012)

Another option is to get a dimmer pack designed for Christmas lights; LOR (http://www.lightorama.com/) has assembled and listed ones or you can go with a DIY kit like the Lynx Express or Renard 24SS. Those two need assembly and are good for home use only. All of those can be used with DMX and driven by Vixen.
/mike


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

LOr was the route I plan on going if I really get into this stuff.
This is sorta the trial run on the cheap and I would also like to be able to use it with bar/band type things and the Lor wouldn't be great for that I don't think.

But if I really get the bug I planned on buying a lor and having two different rigs... So for now shoe box dimmers I think are my best bet for starters to see just how much I'm into this I guess.


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 22, 2012)

So let me run something by everyone .... Would this work ...

The chauvet led we talked about , which I don't think has music activation mode.
Products » DMX-4 LED | CHAUVET® Lighting

And to solve the no build in mic on the dimmer/relay either use a usb/dmx dongle and use freestyler's light to sound option and also be able to program sequences if you wanted to put that much time into it.

Also couldn't you use one of these or something like it 
Elation DMX Operator Programmable DMX Controller | Musician's Friend
and run it to the dimmer because the controller has a built in mic....??? 

Im pretty sure in this video 
X-mas tree music synch - Pink Floyd - YouTube
he is using a dmx operator for the sound sync if Im correct in what im seeing in his other vid... 
X-mas tree DMX dimmer control demo - YouTube
I'm guessing his dimmer/chaser doesn't have a mic but his controller does...

But If I'm getting all this , dimmer to dmx/usb to pc and vixen/freestyler or Dimmer to controller with mic if dimmer doesn't have one for sound mode if you wanted.


----------



## Les (Dec 22, 2012)

Your idea should work, and as you said, it just depends on how much time you're willing to put in to programming it. A word of warning: sound activation mode is pretty random. Don't get me wrong; it reliably chases the lights to the music, but you don't really get to choose what it does and when it does it.


Elwayish said:


> There's no way that I buy a dimmer and it's over powered is there ? and like fries stuff ? or am I over worrying ?



Nah, nothing to worry about. The dimmers you mentioned are all 120v and won't send an abundance of power to the lights. The dimmer will only supply the load that is requested by the device -- nothing more. You could possibly overload your dimmers, but you'd need a whole lot of Christmas lights to do that. 


Elwayish said:


> *But I thank you so much Les , I've been hunting someone to talk me through this in layman's terms for weeks.*



You're welcome!


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 23, 2012)

Is that basically another type of "dongle" ... it says it comes with freestyler so I'm guessing it does what I think it does and want it to.

Amazon.com: DMX Master controller with USB interface for PC: Home Improvement


----------



## Les (Dec 23, 2012)

What you linked to is just another type of dongle, with its own software. The dongle is just what translates your computer's output to a DMX signal for the dimmer pack, relay, moving light, etc. (You probably knew that, but for clarity's sake). 

The Entec dongle may be cheaper and you can download ChamSys MagicQ for free.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 23, 2012)

Les said:


> What you linked to is just another type of dongle, with its own software. The dongle is just what translates your computer's output to a DMX signal for the dimmer pack, relay, moving light, etc. (You probably knew that, but for clarity's sake).
> 
> The Entec dongle may be cheaper and you can download ChamSys MagicQ for free.



The entec dongle runs about $70 for one universe. The maqic q branded dongle runs about $100, or if your ok with it only working for 5 hours before restarting the software you can get the basic magic q model for $16. Another bonus with the basic is it's a 3 pin output so you won't need the adapter to hook up to the cheap dimmers or led lights.


----------



## Tex (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been doing this very thing for several years. I have two Chauvet DMX4 packs, an Enttec USB Pro and a netbook running Vixen. I chose Vixen for control because it's easy to synch lights to music. I'm dimming both incandescent and retrofit c7 dimmable LED bulbs. It's been fun to add and change things. Really gets me in the Christmas spirit!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elwayish (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your help . I wish I would have just made a account and ask you all a week ago heheh .

If I run into other issues or you guys think of anything I may want to know by all mean bump this.

But I thank all of you so much.


----------



## ccm1495 (Dec 24, 2012)

I second the (lor) light o Rama controller. It has software for designing light shows but also can accept dmx with a easy to make adapter.


----------

